# V-Day Dinner Pics



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Dinner went over well. Some steaks cooked sous-vide style. Medium/Medium-Rare. Some red potatoes done up in a pan. Simple Italian vinaigrette salad. Dessert was a strawberry shortcake with home made whip cream using some coconut rum and coconut extract, garnished with some strawberry roses I cut that the wife loved. Bonus points on those I think.










Wife's Plate:









My Plate:




































I think she liked it...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks amazing, one question though....why do you get one extra piece of steak?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Figures Ray would pick that out:wink: why are on puff and not up in the bedroom after that meal?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Prolly cause the wife enjoyed too much strawberry shortcake?


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Extra points for the roses indeed.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well played sir! Looks like a great meal. The strawberry roses are awesome looking.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I like to cook but those strawberry roses are something i could never do!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Very nice, David! Good call on the sous-vide and homemade whipped cream!

We were short on time last night and I figured as much going into the week, so I slaved in the kitchen on Monday to make fresh linguine. All I worried about last night was making a proper spaghetti sauce using some canned tomatoes from our summer garden and cooking the meatballs. So, it was a simple meal but everything was made here in the kitchen. I even butchered the cow and pig to make the meatballs! (No, I didn't really butcher the cow and pig to make meatballs).

For dessert? I made sugared rose petals and served them on homemade vanilla bean ice cream.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> why do you get one extra piece of steak?


Oh I had more than 1 extra piece, I also ate all the end pieces when slicing, and my steak was wider than hers. However you must be slipping Ray, because both plates have 9 slices... Puff math?


scottw said:


> why are on puff and not up in the bedroom after that meal?


Hopped on and did the photos while she was on the phone with work. Bedroom came shortly after.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I like to cook but those strawberry roses are something i could never do!


I think you might be surprised how easy those were to make. Took about 4 minutes to make the 3 on the plate.


szyzk said:


> We were short on time last night and I figured as much going into the week, so I slaved in the kitchen on Monday to make fresh linguine. All I worried about last night was making a proper spaghetti sauce using some canned tomatoes from our summer garden and cooking the meatballs. So, it was a simple meal but everything was made here in the kitchen. I even butchered the cow and pig to make the meatballs! (No, I didn't really butcher the cow and pig to make meatballs).
> 
> For dessert? I made sugared rose petals and served them on homemade vanilla bean ice cream.


Sounds awesome Andrew.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David you are a man of many talents!! The rose strawberries were indeed the cu de gras. Props to you!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice. So when you gonna come and cook for me???


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Love the card. :lol: Need a closer pic to read the small text in the corners.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Card: http://i.imgur.com/5guu1.jpg


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Very nice. So when you gonna come and cook for me???


For YOU? HA! ound: That's funny.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> For YOU? HA! ound: That's funny.


You know you want to cupcake.

I'll take some rose stawberries too. Thems look tasty!!! :hungry:


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Card: http://i.imgur.com/5guu1.jpg


that is soooo sweet...


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

Very impressive, well done my friend.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Twas a grand feast to be sure!

:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:


----------

